
Multi Provider DNSSEC models (draft-01) - okket
https://tools.ietf.org/html/draft-ietf-dnsop-multi-provider-dnssec-01
======
okket
See also slides from the talk at OARC-30 workshop (PDF)

[https://indico.dns-
oarc.net/event/31/contributions/683/attac...](https://indico.dns-
oarc.net/event/31/contributions/683/attachments/667/1096/multi-signer.pdf)

